# New line of products from AAE



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting stuff there Jake. Thanks for sharing. I've always liked AAE/Cavalier products. Still think that little Champion II stick-on rest is one of the best buys in archery.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't see why anyone would want a Micro Adjustable clicker.... I just seems unnecessary to me and heavy


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Julle, I happen to agree, but I've also learned that there is a certain segment of the archery population that loves highly engineered, highly adjustable "stuff". And some folks will want it simply because it's available. Do you "need" it? Probably not. Although some folks won't be able to live without it once they have one... Different strokes....

John


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I could hope to someday come to recognize .005" movement in my clicker, but then, I also could remain simple and hope not to.  That would assume I controlled for such variance in arrow cut and tip length, and I ain't up for that. I would more hope to someday get my eyesight back to where I could see a clear pin and clear target at the same time. But for that, I would option for that fiber optic.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sanford, nobody can see a clear pin and target at the same time without a clarifying lens in the string. Not possible to focus on both.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks! Having started my shooting much after my middle-age years, I have no prior memory from which to refer. I assume one with good close vision can make out the little dot as a little dot, but for me, it's one big star and even with my focus only on the pin. My target vision is clear as a bell, though. Have not found an eyeglass solution to satisfy both distances, but the FITA Sight Ring made and sold over in the Classifieds has solved things for me for now. There are times I wish I could narrow down from just the halo of that florescent ring, but I have no way of knowing if such a move will be any more beneficial - would like a try though.


----------



## JaMag (Apr 13, 2007)

That sight pin is sweet! I tried to make one very similar to that this last summer, but gave up after about 20 tries.  
Not any easy thing to do.
Do you know the price range and if they come in neon red?
-James


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

What does the purpose of the white piece on the finger tab?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

x1440 said:


> What does the purpose of the white piece on the finger tab?


In his comments written above the pictures of the KSL Gold Finger Tab Jake Kaminski states ".....will have adjustable ergonomic enhancing features that will allow you to shoot with a more bio-mechanically efficient shooting style." i.e. it keeps the back of the shooter's hand straight........similar to the Soma Saker finger tab.


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

The white piece is only similar to the Soma Saker in that it extends back into the palm of the hand. The Soma has the same plate thickness the entire length of the plate. The KSL tab is thicker at the end of the white portion of the attachment. This thickness fills the palm instead of just contacting the high points in the palm.

Terry


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

that tab looks rather homemade to me especially the white thing... I hope thats not the final look of the product that's going into stores....


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is AAE's website for pricing info. 

http://arizonaarchery.com/category/x_wM1EY52lkPT/_AAEs_NEW_GOLD_LINE_.html


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

julle said:


> that tab looks rather homemade to me especially the white thing... I hope thats not the final look of the product that's going into stores....


 The white thing was printed using a rapid prototyping machine that is not the final. It will be made of machined brass or aluminum the same thing goes for the finger spacer.

It may not look perfect because I had been shooting the tab for a while now so it has been dropped in the dirt and water and been put through some abuse


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Could you perhaps post dimensions of the tab, like plate horizontal/vertical, plus total length, length of the leather? For any size or all. It would help a lot comparing the sizes.


----------



## mantra (Feb 7, 2007)

Jake....could you explain what advantage the brass would give one over the aluminum?


Which one do you prefer, and why is that?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

What riser are those accessories mounted on? It doesn't look like an RX to me.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

midwayarcherywi said:


> What riser are those accessories mounted on? It doesn't look like an RX to me.


Looks like the formula RX black-out to me...


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Like the micro adjustable clicker !


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

It is mounted on an rx riser. 


I personally like the weight of the brass tab because I feel like I have a more consistent more controlled release. It almost feels like I have a less of a chance to pluck because of the higher inertia to resist the erratic movement.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the look of the lower edge of the plate.. i can tell you can set it right up against the string for a repeatable depth/finger hold on the string.
I use a size large cavalier. will i want a large in this tab or an xlarge?


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

Most likely large.


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

If the cliker adjustment could be moved and returned to an original position with some consistency i can see where this would be an asset for setting up the shot at various distances. think of the difference in draw lenght at longer distances, plus the ability to tweak your shot speed . NICE


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Travis VanDaele said:


> If the cliker adjustment could be moved and returned to an original position with some consistency i can see where this would be an asset for setting up the shot at various distances. think of the difference in draw lenght at longer distances, plus the ability to tweak your shot speed . NICE


I don't think there should be any difference in drawlenght at different distances......


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Jake,

What is the reason for the size of the grip you are using on your riser? Are you trying to lengthen your draw or are you trying to position the arrows nodes better.


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

I can remember one guy who`s draw lenght was shorter at the long stuff:wink: and does okay for himself

Just think about it, you could make those small adjustments and return back


----------



## charles455 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi jake, just recently got a ksl tab. I notice in your photos that you dont use a shelf, yet in the package they sent me i have one. Is the idea to only have your index be the secondary referencd point or should i still use the shelf to start out?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jake doesn't post here any longer, and he's a tad busy in London at the moment. You might try him on his twitter acct.

Some archers prefer a tab, some don't. Including many world class archers. There is no correct answer so long as you can achieve a solid, repeatable anchor. Myself, I prefer the ledge. But it must be adjusted correctly. It is to be used as a secondary reference, not a primary reference.

As for the micro adjust clicker, I've taken more of those off bows than I can count. Most archers get frustrated with them once they realize they need an allen wrench to adjust them.

John


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

It's getting so recurve shooters have to carry around as many tools as compound shooters...:wink: Ok, thong in cheek.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My bad. I meant some archers prefer a shelf on their tab, and some don't. Been a long week... !


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

ArtV said:


> Ok, thong in cheek.


This is just begging for a comment.


----------



## redfather (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm having a bit of a panic attack... The AAE Champion II rest was the best rest for the best price, no question! Why have they bothered to roll out their new products without a replacement for this rest? I understand it was discontinued (why, is completely beyond my comprehension) but to not replace it with something at least similar in price and performance is ridiculous! 

Somebody out there, please tell me how wrong I am. 

Set me straight!!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

redfather said:


> I'm having a bit of a panic attack... The AAE Champion II rest was the best rest for the best price, no question! Why have they bothered to roll out their new products without a replacement for this rest? I understand it was discontinued (why, is completely beyond my comprehension) but to not replace it with something at least similar in price and performance is ridiculous!
> 
> Somebody out there, please tell me how wrong I am.
> 
> Set me straight!!!


I agree-my wife uses the big elites because she string walks but I have the Champion II on my HPX. I am now setting up new bows for my kids with the shibuya. its really good and the ARE Rests-at least in RH-no longer seem to be available from LAS


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, discontinuing the Champion II was a mistake IMO. I can't see how someone who was in touch with the market could have made that decision. 

I like the new Shibuya, but wish the arm folded with less effort - like my ARE's do. Otherwise they are a very good design.

John


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

On that note, does anyone know where I could get a replacement RH arm for a Champion II? I think the arm I have on mine has been clipped shorter by the previous owner.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

does anyone know if that sight ring is bigger than that of a standard shibuya sight? I have a shibuya and I'm having trouble focusing on the target because the pin is to big and the circle to small.


----------



## charles455 (Feb 19, 2012)

So just an update on the tab. Takes a few arrows to get something to sit nicely, otherwise its a very solid tab. Well worth the price. I think it can be described as the best of both worlds between a cavalier and a soma. For me it sits in my hand like a cavalier but it puts just the right pressure in my palm like a soma, but a more distinct feel since the palm plate is curved in the hand.
All in all quite happy with my purchase.


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

Girlfriend copped us both KSL Gold tabs, should be coming in Monday. Hopefully it's not like the Cavalier, where the metal ledge interferes with finding my anchor. Will post findings.


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

Regarding the allen wrench.. I got annoyed by that fact, so I purchased some "wave washers" from McMaster-Carr. They act like small springs. I stacked a few of them on the "lock" screw, and set the tension so that the block would slide when adjusted, but not loose enough to wiggle. I then locktited the thread. It lasted several months done this way. I will likely replace the washers with two flat washers and a spring, or even a urethane washer; something to hold the block against the backing plate that will still allow it to move.

Bill


----------

